# EKG Interp Billing



## AshleyMartin (Mar 15, 2011)

We have an ever growing stack of EKG Interps that need to be billed along with a back log that the previous supervisor thought was not a priority. It takes so many man hours for these to be done correctly and I frankly do not have the staff to do it. I have hired someone part time to enter demographics and post charges but I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions to make the process more efficient? My Physician has mentioned speaking with the hospital regarding signing a contract for them to pay us a set amount per ekg. Are any of you handling your interps this way?

Thanks!


----------



## Patricia L Diaz (Mar 15, 2011)

*EKG interps*

I feel your pain...my phys is contracted with the hosp to interp the EKGS that are done at the hosp, (not sure about the set fee?) it is my responsibility to set up the new patient accounts (since most have not been in our office) and/or update demographics to existing accounts and post the charge. I do have a couple of receptionists who are familiar with making new pt and/or updating accts help me with this task when they can...I try to set 1 day or 1/2 day during the week to work primarily on these, I do however try to fit in a few every day. Be sure to verify for your qualifying dx and if you have "Pre Op" EKGS, be sure to use your 
V7281  - Preoperative cardiovascular examination in conjunction with the primary dx for the procedure...good luck with this major task...as I stated " I feel your pain"


----------



## Foresupport (Mar 16, 2011)

*Solution for billing of EKG Interpretations*

In our experience with EKG billing, we have found that some hospitals are willing to pay a fixed fee for the professional component of the EKG interpretations while others force the cardiologists to bill the EKGs themselves. Among other factors, this depends upon the availability of cardiologists in the area and if the hospitals want to attract certain cardiologists to their hospital.

Having obtained permission from AAPC, I wanted to let you know that a lot of cardiology clinics face this problem and we help solve it as we specialize in EKG billing. Our clinics scan the hospital face sheet and/or EKG tracings and we enter the demos/code/bill the EKGs for them. If you are interested, please feel free to contact me at (915) 588-0607. Our website is www.ekgbilling.com 

Mohammed Mansoor
President
Fore Support Services, Inc.


----------

